
Sorry Apple, radio apps really aren’t the same as fart apps - davewiner
http://thenextweb.com/media/2010/11/25/sorry-apple-radio-apps-really-aren%e2%80%99t-the-same-as-fart-apps/
======
Andrewski
When you have ClearChannel submitting 1700 apps for all of their completely
identical Golden Oldies stations it is indeed spam.

There are already several apps that aggregate streams. That is really the way
to go.

------
prodigal_erik
So they write (ok, configure) an app that just plays a single audio stream.
What's the motivation here—are they working around a limitation of the iOS
browser in bookmarking and playing audio, or is this an analytics anti-privacy
thing?

------
nigelsampson
To me it's a bit of a gray area, I remember seeing something similar with
sports statistics apps with separate team themed applications.

I've already seen this on the Windows Phone 7 marketplace where someone
spammed separate applications for single currency conversion (USD => NZD, NZD
=> AUD etc) and can see why you want to remove them.

I think to get around this sort of restriction mass application submissions
will really need to differentiate between applications a lot more than a
single feature. Possibly content from that radio station, contents, news etc,
hard to tell what will meet with approval.

